# Anvil 779 Tag Info



## KnawligeBD (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm in the process of creating a neck tag for my shirts, however I do not have any shirts at my disposal to transfer the necessary information to my tag. I'll be using Anvil 779 shirts with the tearaway tag. Would it be possible for anyone to post the specs on here? (Country of origin, RN #, care instructions, etc.) I would greatly appreciate it.

If this topic has been covered previously, I apologize, I searched to no avail. Please be kind enough to share the link to the previous thread. Thanks to all who respond!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The only thing I would caution is, depending on how old the shirt is, country of origin changes. So without having stock in front of you, there is no guarantee the country of origin on my shirt (if I had one) would be the same as your order.

If you can, best to wait until you have the blanks in hand.


----------



## KnawligeBD (Feb 16, 2010)

You make a valid point. Ok, looks like I'll be waiting until I get the shirts in my possession. Thanks for your response!


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

779 does have different countries, that's why I don't use it for relabel.


----------

